# Where would it be, your wedding.



## Pappy (May 1, 2015)

If you were married at the place you first met, where would it be. I'll start by saying our wedding would be at the little coffee shop in my wife's hometown. Kind of a blind date set-up. It is still there but is now an empty building.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Well, I met my husband online so I guess we'd have to get married in cyberspace.  Or the place where we first met each in person - London Heathrow Airport.


----------



## ndynt (May 1, 2015)

The first time I remember meeting my first husband was in a little Italian store, when I was 10.  He bought me a ice cream cone.  That would be a funny wedding....only three or four people could fit in that little store


----------



## Pam (May 1, 2015)

The Dreadnought bar in a pub/hotel. Ideal place for a wedding.  

I was on a night out with a friend and her boyfriend (a submariner). I spotted a man standing at the bar who I thought looked a bit tasty. Jokingly, I asked my friend's boyfriend if he'd go and grab him for me.... and he did. Turned out to be his mate, a fellow submariner. We had about 5 days together before the sub and crew had to leave, wrote to each other, met up 2 or 3 times then got married 4 months after our first meeting.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Pam said:


> The Dreadnought bar in a pub/hotel. Ideal place for a wedding.
> 
> I was on a night out with a friend and her boyfriend (a submariner). I spotted a man standing at the bar who I thought looked a bit tasty. Jokingly, I asked my friend's boyfriend if he'd go and grab him for me.... and he did. Turned out to be his mate, a fellow submariner. We had about 5 days together before the sub and crew had to leave, wrote to each other, met up 2 or 3 times then got married 4 months after our first meeting.



Lovely story!  Love how you said he looked a 'bit tasty'!  :love_heart:


----------



## Josiah (May 1, 2015)

I met my first wife in a philosophy seminar in college. A handsome academic building would have made a nice wedding venue.  I met my second wife via postal correspondence when she answered a personal ad I placed a magazine called The Mother Earth News.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 1, 2015)

Didn't mention the first two losers....I mean husbands, and don't think I'll bother mentioning where we met.


----------



## ndynt (May 1, 2015)

Josiah, The Mother Earth News was one of my favorite magazines.  Yet I never noticed the personal ads.


----------



## Pappy (May 1, 2015)

Thanks for the responses everyone. I hope more add to it. Fun to read your answers. Mother Earth news was in our home at one time too.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 1, 2015)

At a General Dynamics facility in San Diego 45 years ago.  It's now a parking lot for an airport.  (That's my second and last wife)


----------



## Lon (May 1, 2015)

My first marriage would have been on a beach at Clearwater, Florida and my second marriage on Kaiteriteri Beach New Zealand


----------



## Bee (May 1, 2015)

Pam said:


> The Dreadnought bar in a pub/hotel. Ideal place for a wedding.
> 
> I was on a night out with a friend and her boyfriend (a submariner). I spotted a man standing at the bar who I thought looked a bit tasty. Jokingly, I asked my friend's boyfriend if he'd go and grab him for me.... and he did. Turned out to be his mate, a fellow submariner. We had about 5 days together before the sub and crew had to leave, wrote to each other, met up 2 or 3 times then got married 4 months after our first meeting.




You little hussy Pam.:bigwink: :lol1:


----------



## Bee (May 1, 2015)

My wedding would have been in the middle of the dance floor, jiving away to the band.:yougogirl:


----------



## jujube (May 1, 2015)

My first blind date with my late husband was at an amusement park.  He hated thrill rides but rode on all of them to impress me.  I guess we should have been married on the roller coaster.   

I guess I'd have to marry my present boyfriend in the farmer's market with the Amtrak train going by.  I could carry a bouquet of organic radicchio and shout our vows over the loud train horn.  It worked, though.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 1, 2015)

We would have been married in front of my locker in the English Wing hallway at Capuchino High School,San Bruno,California.


----------



## Kadee (May 1, 2015)

We met at a motel in Adelaide , I lived 200 km south of Adelaide and he lived 400 km north of Adelaide. So I guess it would be at the motel ... We married in 1987 in a garden belonging to the company hubby worked for


----------



## Glinda (May 1, 2015)

I met my ex at the home of a mutual friend.  No way would I get married in that dumpy little place.


----------

